# Photoshop CS - wieso nur bestimmte Filter?



## fischair (18. Februar 2004)

Also ich bin komplett verwirrt  
Hab umgestellt von Photoshop 7 auf Photoshop CS (bzw. die komplette Creative Suite  )
Eigentlich kommt man ja auch genauso gut klar mit allem, nur habe ich ein Problem
mit den Filtern bei Photoshop: Bei manchen Bildern kann man einfach nicht alle, sondern
nur solche Filter wie "Scharfzeichnungsfilter; Weichzeichnungsfilter) usw. benutzen.
Allerdings benötige ich in diesem speziellen Fall den Kunstfilter... aber der ist grau
unterlegt, sprich: man kann ihn in diesem Fall nicht anwählen, wenn ich aber ein anderes
Bild öffne, geht das 
Auch der Versuch, die mit Photoshop CS hergestellte Datei mit Photoshop 7 zu laden
schlug fehl... der hat die kompletten Ebenen auf eine reduziert, sodass ich wieder an derselben
Stelle stehe... weiß jemand vielleicht, wie ich den Filter vielleicht doch auf die Ebene
anwenden kann (Photoshop CS)? Wäre echt spitze, weil sonst muss ich den ganzen
Kram (Arbeit von ca. 6 Std.) von vorne machen, also mit PS 7...
Also, wäre dankbar über jede noch so kleine Hilfe 

Bis dann
fischair


----------



## freekazoid (18. Februar 2004)

Hi Du!

Das kommt je nachdem Vor wenn du in einem anderen Arbeitsfarbraum (?) arbeitest.
Wenn Du z.B. CMYK verwendest, hast Du nicht alle Filter zur Verfügung.

Vielleicht hilft dies Dir ja bei der Lösung deines Problems.


----------



## FreakyMice (18. Februar 2004)

hi,

genauso welche Probs habe ich auch,
das nervt voll ab wenn ich hier z.B. das "Tut" - Feuer nachmachen will und ich den wind Filter nich verwenden kann.
Bei mir geht das nich wenn ich ganz normal RGB-Farbe auswähle.

Achso: Es gibt in PhotoShop7 doch den Fillter 3D Objekte (Filter-->Rendering Filter-->3D...)


Gibt es diesen Filter auch in CS oder heist der anders.
Ich finde ihn nicht.


----------



## fischair (18. Februar 2004)

Morgen!

@freekazoid: Ja, das hatte ich anfangs auch gedacht, nur bewege ich mich wirklich
nur im RGB-Farbraum... trotzdem tut's nicht, sobald man mehr als eine Ebene hat... mega-sch***e...  

@BOF-FreakyMice: Mensch, genau den Filter hab ich in CS auch schon gesucht. Irgendwie
überlege ich, ob ich nicht doch lieber bei Photoshop 7 geblieben wäre...  

Naja, vielleicht weiß ja sonst jemand etwas

Bis denn
fischair


----------



## Mythos007 (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo fischair,

stell uns doch bitte einmal eine der .psd Dateien zur Verfügung, die bei
Dir in Photoshop CS auf eine Ebene reduziert werden und eine .psd Datei
die Du mit einem Filter der angeblich nicht funktionieren soll zur Verfügung...

in diesem Sinne bis dann dann Mythos007

N.S.: Den Filter 3Dtransformieren findest Du auf der Photoshop CS CD
und kannst Ihn so bequem nachinstallieren, wenn Du Ihn denn so nötig
brauchen solltest...


----------



## fischair (18. Februar 2004)

Also gut, hier zwei (gezippte) Beispiele: Link 
Die Datei "kinder2.psd" kann man mit allen Filtern bearbeiten, "handallerin2.psd" jedoch nicht... dort sind ja auch mehrere ebenen... z.T. mit Transparenz... hängt das vielleicht damit zusammen?

Naja, bis denne
fischair


----------



## Mythos007 (18. Februar 2004)

Es liegt daran, dass dieses Bild im 16Bit Modus erstellt worden
ist, wenn Du Deine Datei auf 8Bit pro Channel stellst funktioniert
alles einwandfrei... mfg Mythos


----------



## da_Dj (18. Februar 2004)

*grml* da war der Mythos schneller, musst im 8 bit Modus arbeiten. Auch wenn in PS CS viel mehr Möglichkeiten im 16 bit Raum gegeben sind als noch in 7, so kann man doch nicht das gesamte Spektrum an Filtern/Effekten usw. benutzen. Auf 8 bit stellen und das Problem sollte gelöst sein ...


----------



## beeviz (18. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von da_Dj _
> **grml* da war der Mythos schneller, musst im 8 bit Modus arbeiten. Auch wenn in PS CS viel mehr Möglichkeiten im 16 bit Raum gegeben sind als noch in 7, so kann man doch nicht das gesamte Spektrum an Filtern/Effekten usw. benutzen. Auf 8 bit stellen und das Problem sollte gelöst sein ... *



was mich mal interessieren würde ist, was man für mehr möglichkeiten hat wenn man statt in 8 bit in 16 bit arbeitet?


----------



## mortimer (18. Februar 2004)

@beeviz

Je höher die Farbtiefe,  umso mehr Farbinformation für jeden einzelnen Bildpunkt.
Ist vor allem in dunklen Bildbereichen wichtig, damit Dir die Schatten nicht "absaufen". 


mortimer


----------



## fischair (19. Februar 2004)

Hi,
Alles klar, jetzt  klappt alles!
Daaanke


----------



## psYchOgAmeR (21. Juni 2004)

um nochmals auf den Filter (Filter-->Rendering Filter-->3D...) zurückzukommen.
Ich habe die CD mehrmals durchsucht und stoße nicht auf den Filter.
Hat der auf der CD einen anderen Namen oder bin ich nur zu blöd dazu?


----------



## landrobber (7. Juli 2004)

Ich find den 3D-Filter in Photoshop CS leider auch nicht. DVD extra nochmal durchsucht  

Wäre ebenfalls dankbar für einen Tipp  

thx


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Juli 2004)

Ich habe zwar Photoshop CS nicht, aber ihr könntet mal unter diesem Pfad gucken: Zugaben\Optionale Zusatzmodule\Filter


----------



## landrobber (8. Juli 2004)

Da ist leider kein Ordner namens Zugaben - auch kein ähnlicher. In der CS Suite sind nur Ordner für die einzelnen Programme .... 

trotzdem thx


----------



## Kwang (18. Juli 2005)

Hi der Pfad zu dem 3D-Filter ist auf der Photoshop CS CD wie folgt...

Zugaben\Optionale Zusatzmodule\Filters\3D Transform.8BF

viel spass noch damit
Kwang


----------



## landrobber (14. März 2007)

Hi Kwang,

vielen Dank ! Hat ein bisschen gedauert, sorry, war lange nimmer hier.

Gruß


----------

